# What's in enriched wheat flour?



## JenniferW (Apr 27, 2009)

I am allergic to barley. I know that enriched flour is processed then vitamins and minerals are added back in. My question is whether or not there is BARLEY flour in it too? some ingredient lists do not include it when enriched wheat flour is the first ingredient, however, when I have called and asked specifically, there is barley flour in the enriched too.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 28, 2009)

Sounds like you need to acquire a taste for flours made from grains like whole wheat, durum, and rye.  Do you also have a problem with beer?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 30, 2009)

The nutrients added back to "_enrich_" flour are iron, and four of the B vitamins -- Niacin, Riboflavin, Thiamin, and folic acid. Unfortunately, it appears that malted barley flour is one of the things they use to do that.​ 
Barley flour in prepared breads is a little easer to spot - *All *ingredients must be listed in descending order of predominance by weight, and a complete listing of sub-ingredients. _Example of a sub-ingredient: _Flour (bleached wheat flour, malt barley, flour, niacin, iron, potassium thiamine, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin).​


----------



## linicx (May 1, 2009)

*Other options*

Folks who have a problem with wheat are sometimes also gluten intolerant. It means all the cakes, donuts and other things we like will kill us 

Read labels - even in health food stores.   "No Gluten" = wheat free. 

Other flours are rye, oat, corn, rice and graham. A grist mill like the one in Rogers, Arkansas can grind pure flour with no additives, colorants, or bleach from the natural grain. The question is whether or not there will be trace amounts of wheat flour. They can and will tell you in advance. 

I cannot post a URL. Open Google. Put   "Arkansas and War Eagle Mil" - without the quotes - in the search box. Press the Enter or Return key on your keyboard.

PS: Natural wheat flour is brown.  It is bleached to provide the white color and then the vitamins, etc.. are added for long shelf life and other reasons. 

The same thing can be said for sugar. Pure cane sugar is bleached white Molasses is added to sell you brown sugar.  Buy a bottle of Brer Rabbit and make your own.  Do not use sorghum.


----------

